# Extention cord female plug



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have never see one like that before thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

Last year I was gutting a commercial bldg. and the area that once was a hubcap shop had those exact same cords running along the ceiling for the lights. interesting score!


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

ohmega said:


> Last year I was gutting a commercial bldg. and the area that once was a hubcap shop had those exact same cords running along the ceiling for the lights. interesting score!



Other than the fact that there's no ground, it's pretty good set up.
The wires are soldered on.

They soldered a lot of stuff back then.
Imagine every place you use a wire nut you had to solder it.
That would slow you down a bit.
More than likely they didn't use an electric soldering gun,
They used those torches filled with gas that you pump up to heat the soldering iron.


----------

